# Smok Spirals Tank



## Schnappie (18/1/17)

I am really liking the look of this tank, hope some of the vendors bring this in


----------



## Greyz (19/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> I am really liking the look of this tank, hope some of the vendors bring this in




I'm also interested in this tank too. DJLSB vapes says the flavour is very very good - and I love collecting Smok tanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (19/1/17)

Greyz said:


> I'm also interested in this tank too. DJLSB vapes says the flavour is very very good - and I love collecting Smok tanks


They seem to make good flavour coils lately. Also seen other reviewers really liking this. The single coil deck also looks cool


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/1/17)

From what i have noticed it seems all these vertical coils are making the best flavour. Think its time to give them a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------

